# Bike Serial numbers



## montage (5 Mar 2009)

Apparently "each bike has its own serial number which is stamped on the frame underneath the pedals."

This serial number makes jobs for the police far easier, and I was unaware of this until contacted by the police regarding my stolen bike.

Worth taking a note of  sorry if everybody knows this!


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Mar 2009)

They do indeed, often referred to as the frame number.

If you record this on the Immobilise database, the police can check the frame numbers of recovered bikes, or bikes identified as suspicious during patrols. My local force also recommends marking with your postcode using a UV pen.


----------



## grhm (6 Mar 2009)

Frame numbers are usually on the frame under the the bottom backet - but not always. e.g. my old pashley trike has a number number stamped into the top of the seat post on the clamp bit.

Anyone know if manufacturers decided to standardise on putting frame numbers by the the bottom bracket at some point? (and prehaps my trike predates that) - or do some manufacturers just do there own thing?


----------



## foolsgold (26 Mar 2009)

my frame number is under the pedals also, but it looks like it is just a white sticker. surely that can be taken off very easy?? i thought the serial number would have been a metal plate like a car etc. anyone help?? thanks.


----------



## very-near (26 Mar 2009)

Glos police do a registration system for cyclists with post code stamping or manufacturers frame stamp recording on their database so if it does get nicked, and turns up, they can trace it immediately back to you. I registered mine last summer when they did a frame stamping day in the town centre.

http://www.gloucestershire.police.uk/Latest News/Press Releases/2009/February/item11001.html



> From West Yorks police dept
> 
> 
> Always lock them whenever you leave them, even if you just going to be a few moments.
> ...



Check with your local force website for frame stamping days


----------



## HJ (26 Mar 2009)

Looks like they add it to the National Mobile Property Register, you can add things your self at Immobilise.com...


----------



## 02GF74 (27 Mar 2009)

most i've seen have number stamped on the bottom bracket; sometimes it is obscured by the gear cable guides, grrr....

one of my more recent purchases has a barcode sticker type thing. (gary fisher I think).


----------



## very-near (27 Mar 2009)

02GF74 said:


> *most i've seen have number stamped on the bottom bracket; sometimes it is obscured by the gear cable guides, grrr...*.
> 
> one of my more recent purchases has a barcode sticker type thing. (gary fisher I think).




This is no bad thing IMO

Thieves are lazy creatures by nature and it is unlikely they will be arsed to strip the bike down to deface these markings.


----------



## chrisuren (27 Mar 2009)

Mine is also under my pedals, and it's my postcode.


----------



## Alembicbassman (7 Apr 2009)

West Mids Police have open days where you can get your bike chemically etched with a number that is entered onto a national register. It's like window etching on a car. It's no good if the theives have a sandblaster though as this removes the paint and the number.


----------



## foolsgold (24 Apr 2009)

I went to my local police station and they put a chemical/acid number on my bike. Must be the same thing as you got. They take a note of your frame number too and it is all registered. I have got an immobi tag also and registered online with immoilise.com. Police guy says to attach a rape alarm with some fish wire also, so if anyone takes your bike the pin will pull and set off a nice noise! Also a shed/garage alarm is good, i got a wireless one for £15.


----------



## CandiceT (20 May 2009)

I think that although you can register your frame number, it's better to put your faith into a very good lock. I'm not sure how often police actually check the frame numbers of bikes brought it.

Otherwise, I would recommend checking the frame number of any second hand bike you're thinking of buying. 

Candice Terblanche Attorney


----------



## Zanshin (22 May 2009)

How does one check out a frame number before buying a second hand bike. Does immobilise.com allow you to search registered items?


----------



## montage (24 May 2009)

Zanshin - very good question. I hope it will be answered on here, but if not you could ask the police....they should know


----------



## Trisam (16 Jun 2009)

Zanshin said:


> How does one check out a frame number before buying a second hand bike. Does immobilise.com allow you to search registered items?



www.checkmend.com, the database used by the majority of UK police forces to check property theft.


----------



## GinsbergBeard (17 Jun 2009)

Having spent a tidy sum over several months converting my MTB into a beast of burdon, I recently popped into my local police station to have my bike post-code tagged, but was turned away, with the not very helpful police officer telling me that 'we don't do that here!' I'm glad to see the police in Exeter are helpful towards us cyclists!


----------



## TopCat (23 Jun 2009)

A tip I use on my bike(s) (once youv'e taken note of the reg number etc) is to write/print your name and address on a piece of paper and stick it down inside the seat tube, also into the handlebars. You can put as much info on the paper as you want.

Your bike ever gets nicked - Repainted - Reg Number scratched off but you spot a bike you think is yours, contact the police, tell them where you have seen the bike and what youv'e done to identifi it. They'll pop round with a spanner.
If the new owner  objects to the police taking his bike apart then you can reasonably assume its a/your stolen bike.

The thing is *NOT* to get your prize possession nicked in the first place 
Youv'e spent a lot of money on your bike - Spend a little bit more on a couple of good locks.

TC


----------



## montage (24 Jun 2009)

TopCat said:


> A tip I use on my bike(s) (once youv'e taken note of the reg number etc) is to write/print your name and address on a piece of paper and stick it down inside the seat tube, also into the handlebars. You can put as much info on the paper as you want.
> 
> Your bike ever gets nicked - Repainted - Reg Number scratched off but you spot a bike you think is yours, contact the police, tell them where you have seen the bike and what youv'e done to identifi it. They'll pop round with a spanner.
> If the new owner  objects to the police taking his bike apart then you can reasonably assume its a/your stolen bike.
> ...



Great idea - especially as my new carbon bike's number is just on a sticker..... then again I don't lock this bike up anywhere, it is either with me at all times or in the garage


----------



## gavintc (24 Jun 2009)

montage said:


> Great idea - especially as my new carbon bike's number is just on a sticker..... then again I don't lock this bike up anywhere, it is either with me at all times or in the garage



Also carbon bikes do not like having the post code bashed into them. Might be worth putting the paper into a small plastic bag to keep it dry.


----------



## byegad (26 Jun 2009)

My Thorn Club Tour has no frame number on it. The paint is so thick it might be there but I can't find it! When I asked SJS they were unsurprised and said that sometimes it can't be read, and maybe it never had one anyway.


----------



## knonist (15 Aug 2009)

I borrowed an engraver from work and engraved my post code onto my bike in several places (7)..... so if all of them get removed, it would be pretty clear that it is a stolen bike!


----------



## Coco (15 Aug 2009)

What if you move house?


----------

